
Zahnbuerste Suriname? - dasKrokodil
I was looking at Google Maps for something unrelated, when this caught my eye:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;maps&#x2F;sMib3sNNFUA2<p>Strange, isn&#x27;t it? Zahnbuerste is the German word for toothbrush, but why would it appear there, non-capitalized?
======
mtmail
Because the runway looks like the shape of a toothbrush from above. Either
it's a user contribution via Google's my maps maker or it really got the
nickname by a pilot. Maps are full of small errors, typos, mistranslations,
sometimes (rarely) vandalism, Google Maps is no exception.

The runway on OpenStreetMap
[https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/315850541](https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/315850541)
You can leave a note, kind of a bug tracking system, so local mapper can fix
things
[https://www.openstreetmap.org/note/685096#map=15/3.9039/-55....](https://www.openstreetmap.org/note/685096#map=15/3.9039/-55.5664&layers=N)
Google has a 'report an error' feature which is less transparent.

[https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/201247295](https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/201247295)
is a good example from London. The official name of the building is '20
Fenchurch Street'
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/20_Fenchurch_Street](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/20_Fenchurch_Street))
but both loc_name and alt_name say 'The Walkie Talkie'.

